# Personality cafe 'big ideas' talk fest [TED equivalent]



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I have no idea whether people will participate in this or not...

But given that there seem to be so many people here, who are intelligent, creative (or at least claim to be) and who have many ideas floating around their heads (intps' i'm looking at you) or who know a lot about a particular subject, I thought it would be good to talk about these things in a bit more depth, considering they seem to have been largely neglected of late. 
Don't feel discouraged if you don't think you can say anything smart enough.* They don't have to be ground breaking, just formed from your OWN ideas. *


*Post videos discussing your own ideas or discussing an idea, or several ideas (big, dangerous, controversial, small, humorous, weird) or address a specifically defined question, under the following topic subjects;*

_Maths

Architecture

Religion

Art

Music

People and humanity

Sociology

Morals and ethics

Psychology

Science

Technology

Medicine

Politics and political theory

Technology

Media: Books/films/literary theory

The future

Miscellaneous_ (how queer! srsly, I would love if someone made something you couldn't put under any of the subjects above)


*Some general rules; *

1. You must show the significance of these ideas. Do they have current significance? what are the implications (for the future, people etc)?

2. Frame the subject in the form of a question, e.g. "Are zombies real?" or via your line of argument e.g. "why you need to understand maths to understand the world"

3. Keep them to 10 minutes

4. Keep them concise as possible. Yes, I know this is difficult for NPs' 

5. and most importantly THINK OUTSIDE OF THE BOX (or completely redesign the box). Be creative in your theory, handling of the subject, or presentation. 

6. Nominate someone to respond to your video, or to do a video of their own

or alternatively,

7. fuck the rules, and talk about whatever you want in whatever way you want. Or you can just post a video you've already done

*
Please use this thread to *

1. Respond to videos directly

2. Post your videos

3. Announce that you're going to do a video

4. Nominate people to do a video. Perhaps you know someone who has some good ideas? bully ahem, _encourage_ them to make a video


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*This is a great thread idea.

I hope I can get round to this video soon :happy:*


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> *This is a great thread idea.
> 
> I hope I can get round to this video soon :happy:*


Awesome! I was going to make a new video challenge thread, but I really didn't want to create one like the last one, because.. I'm sick of talking about myself, so... :laughing:

What topic(s) can we expect AB?

Oh and I tag laracroft to do a video.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

So can we post videos by others who echo our thoughts, or just by us?


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Nova said:


> Awesome! I was going to make a new video challenge thread, but I really didn't want to create one like the last one, because.. I'm sick of talking about myself, so... :laughing:
> 
> What topic(s) can we expect AB?
> 
> Oh and I tag laracroft to do a video.


Technology possibly.

Yeah, tell her to make a video! Tell her nao!


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll do one if given a good question. Nova, I challenge you to tell us which perspective you think is most essential in life: objectivity or subjectivity and why.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Nova said:


> Oh and I tag laracroft to do a video.


...er...no video camera *grins*

Anyway, AWESOME thread topic. I support sticky-ing it. It seems like it could be easily buried. But we wouldn't want that!


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I'll certainly try to think of something for this in the (hopefully) near future! Very nice idea!


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I WILL be making a video on Politics and political theory
: )


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

marked174 said:


> I'll do one if given a good question. Nova, I challenge you to tell us which perspective you think is most essential in life: objectivity or subjectivity and why.


I'm probably going to regret this.. but I accept!. 

Any particular subject area you would like like a question within? 



Lara Croft said:


> ...er...no video camera *grins*
> 
> Anyway, AWESOME thread topic. I support sticky-ing it. It seems like it could be easily buried. But we wouldn't want that!


Noooooo you aren't getting out of it that easily! do you have a digital camera that can record video? what about a camera phone? what about borrowing from a friend? *poke poke*



agokcen said:


> Well, I'll certainly try to think of something for this in the (hopefully) near future! Very nice idea!


Excellent. Just ask for a question here if you want prodding. 




xezene said:


> So can we post videos by others who echo our thoughts, or just by us?


Preferably by you. Though if you wish to build off the thoughts of someone else, by all means go ahead. A



Calvaire said:


> I WILL be making a video on Politics and political theory
> : )


My favourite topic! I look forward to it.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Nova said:


> Awesome! I was going to make a new video challenge thread, but I really didn't want to create one like the last one, because.. I'm sick of talking about myself, so... :laughing:


Wait...does this mean you made a video challenge vid and I didn't see it? 
Link?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Nova said:


> Noooooo you aren't getting out of it that easily! do you have a digital camera that can record video? what about a camera phone? what about borrowing from a friend? *poke poke*


If someone gives me a subject area or topic, I _might_ consider it :laughing: 



Azrael said:


> Wait...does this mean you made a video challenge vid and I didn't see it? Link?


She doesn't have a PC challenge video that I know of, but...
Wherein Nova gives us an indepth peak into her life:
YouTube - Hi PerC


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

When I find out how to use a video camrea I am so doing this.


But I'm blocking out my face so don't get excited.:laughing:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Lara Croft said:


> She doesn't have a PC challenge video that I know of, but...
> Wherein Nova gives us an indepth peak into her life:
> YouTube - Hi PerC


Awww! Too short! More videos, Natalie!!!


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Geno said:


> When I find out how to use a video camrea I am so doing this.
> 
> 
> But I'm blocking out my face so don't get excited.:laughing:


:sad:











.


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

YouTube - Mathematics as an Art

I already posted this in another thread.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Nova said:


> I have no idea whether people will participate in this or not...
> 
> But given that there seem to be so many people here, who are intelligent, creative (or at least claim to be) and who have many ideas floating around their heads (intps' i'm looking at you) or who know a lot about a particular subject, I thought it would be good to talk about these things in a bit more depth, considering they seem to have been largely neglected of late.


YouTube - (One Time I Sucked) Six In A Row


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

timeless said:


> YouTube - (One Time I Sucked) Six In A Row


Yeah...

Didn't think this thread was gonna work. May as well join in on the disintegration heh. 

YouTube - Dramatic Look Pikachu


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Nova said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Didn't think this thread was gonna work. May as well join in on the disintegration heh.
> 
> YouTube - Dramatic Look Pikachu


Haha, hey, don't be so quick to let the thread slide.... I am still planning my video.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

xezene said:


> Haha, hey, don't be so quick to let the thread slide.... I am still planning my video.


Glad to hear! I look forward to it!


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

I will personally speak eventually, but for now, I just put up this video -- it mirrors my thoughts exactly!

Hope you enjoy it and it makes you think.

YouTube - Wayne Coyne: Creating Your Own Happiness (The Flaming Lips)


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I might put one up about books. Get myself to write an essay, and talk y'all through the ideas, something like that. Or art.

Or possibly yaoi >_> :laughing:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm bumping this thread to remind the smart ones we're expecting their videos.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Crap!

I said I'd make video. It's going to be difficult considering I don't have a computer but I said I would and you can edit videos on the ps3  (not that I'd have ummmmm, ehhhhhh, ummmmmm, what was I saying? Oh yeah, emmmm, do that)

*gets to it*


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I am TOTALLY going to do this within the next couple of days.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

As soon as I have free time................................DX


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Troisi said:


> I'm bumping this thread to remind the smart ones we're expecting their videos.


I just think this thread should be stickied...


----------

